# Diablo III Crash



## Vyren (17. Mai 2012)

Ahoi-hoi Diablos,

ich habe mir gerade Diablo III geladen und auf einmal diesen Fehler entdeckt...



==============================================================================
Blizzard Downloader: Release (build 1668)

Exe:      C:\Users\E.....\Desktop\Diablo-III-8370-deDE-Installer-downloader.exe
Time: 	May 17, 2012 12:30:25.648 AM
User: 	E.....
Computer: E.....-PC
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #1 (0x13370001) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Users\Eduard\Desktop\Diablo-III-8370-deDE-Installer-downloader.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:772B653B

The instruction at "0x772B653B" referenced memory at "0x0000000F".
The memory could not be read.

Crashed Thread:	0x00000574

Project: 19030001
Build: 1668
Project Name: Blizzard Downloader

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wer ne Ahnung wie man das beheben kann?!
Neuinstallation ist klar...


----------

